# Lehigh Valley PA



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Always looking for new guys with skidsteers/loaders and large plows on pickups

Currently have 40 acres and another 33 in the works....


Matt


----------



## GreenLeafPA (Jan 19, 2012)

We should talk, I have some equipment available this season. 215 768 0846 Eric


----------

